# Sealing locknuts



## Antmc22 (Jun 30, 2011)

On what nema ratings does the code actually require sealing locknuts? Another question to you all is do most of you use them on nema 3R when outdoors?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

a meyers hub is less hassle , just mho...~CS~


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Check out 312.2 last sentence. This section deals with disconnects and cabinets installed in damp and wet locations.

Chris


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

raider1 said:


> Check out 312.2 last sentence. This section deals with disconnects and cabinets installed in damp and wet locations.
> 
> Chris


I. Installation
312.2 Damp and Wet Locations. In damp or wet locations,
surface-type enclosures within the scope of this article
shall be placed or equipped so as to prevent moisture
or water from entering and accumulating within the cabinet
or cutout box, and shall be mounted so there is at least
6-mm (1⁄4-in.) airspace between the enclosure and the wall
or other supporting surface. Enclosures installed in wet locations
shall be weatherproof. For enclosures in wet locations,
raceways or cables entering above the level of uninsulated
live parts shall use fittings listed for wet locations.
Exception: Nonmetallic enclosures shall be permitted to
be installed without the airspace on a concrete, masonry,
tile, or similar surface.
Informational Note: For protection against corrosion, see
300.6.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Here is the sentence that I was referring to.



> For enclosures in wet locations,
> raceways or cables entering above the level of uninsulated
> live parts shall use fittings listed for wet locations.


Chris


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Not that I would blink if I was an inspector, but myers hubs are listed for only grc conduit, even though they have been used for other conduits and nobody in their right mind would see a problem with that. (p.s. we have an inspector who isn't in his right mind, so he won't allow anything other than a grc conduit into any hub based on that listing issue.....) For anything other than grc, for example emt, a sealing locknut seems to be the only way.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Not that I would blink if I was an inspector, but myers hubs are listed for only grc conduit,


And another surprise from the UL book



> Sealing (Liquid-tight) Locknuts — Sealing locknuts are intended for use
> with threaded rigid metal conduit and intermediate metal conduit with
> one sealing locknut in the outside or the inside and either an ordinary
> locknut or sealing locknut on the inside of the enclosure for wet locations
> ...


----------

